# Dutch slingshot pocket design



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks nice.
Tubes or bands?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice shape. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

well shit clearly not a over the form bandshooter. I designes this frame because a lot of nice exoctic plancs have a max wide of 6 to 7 cm. So i would suggest tube see phote for a solid attachment. This one is based on the tamplet, however i adjusted a bit.



_
























































_


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Quite nice!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Awesome, great to see you got it online.


----------

